# Prom!



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I just wanted to share this cute picture. One of the best from the prom pictures with Frag. He was very excited to see everyone and because he was muddy, we couldn't get a lot.

Everyone thought pictures with the pup were a good idea.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Is that YOU!? If it is, you are pretty and your date is cute (and I don't mean Fragg).  If not, tell her she is very pretty...love the dress.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Very pretty, DJ! My daughter wouldn't allow Bella to be in her prom pics!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

beautiful pic of everyone 
jamie


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Is that YOU!? If it is, you are pretty and your date is cute (and I don't mean Fragg).  If not, tell her she is very pretty...love the dress.


Yes, that's ME. Haha, and thank you. My boyfriend appreciates the compliment as well. I wasn't very fond of the hairdo, but I got by.  And I loved the dress too, thanks!



infiniti said:


> Very pretty, DJ! My daughter wouldn't allow Bella to be in her prom pics!


Awh, why wouldn't she? I demanded Frag be in ours.  Your daughter is very beautiful though, and she has a gorgeous dress!



5 s corral said:


> beautiful pic of everyone
> jamie


Thanks!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, DJ ... I hope you guys had a great time at prom! 

She was afraid Bella would jump on her and her friends and mess up their clothes.  Bella doesn't jump unless she's told "up", but Alyson still refused to allow her to join in.


----------



## LucysMommy (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Frag is lovely too! Love the dress


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a GREAT picture!! Your bf looks a tad bit like a comination of maybe Zac Efron & the kid who plays Harry Potter - very good looking, as are you & Frag!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Thanks, DJ ... I hope you guys had a great time at prom!
> 
> She was afraid Bella would jump on her and her friends and mess up their clothes.  Bella doesn't jump unless she's told "up", but Alyson still refused to allow her to join in.


Awh. Too bad. Frag has actually STARTED jumping recently, because of people getting him so excited, but I took the risk anyway. 



DJsMom said:


> That's a GREAT picture!! Your bf looks a tad bit like a comination of maybe Zac Efron & the kid who plays Harry Potter - very good looking, as are you & Frag!


Thanks! Haha, he actually HATES both of them, because they look too "boyish" of course, he did look like them yesterday, as he finally shaved with a trimmer, razor, and electric, so his face was fairly smooth and boyish. He had a five oclock shadow a couple of hours after we took pictures.  Now, he's getting a haircut.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Zach Efram...not so much. Daniel Radcliffe, yep. And Daniel is starting to look much more manly so your BF should take it as a compliment. 

Hope you both had fun. Oh and btw, I had no idea you were so young!


----------



## Hershey (Mar 18, 2010)

Am I the only one out there that can't count how many years ago prom was?!?!?!?! LOL The pics are beautiful!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't keep up on Harry Potter, but I'm glad you said that, because my boyfriend is slightly more okay with it now. He really just doesn't like Zac. 

We did have fun, thanks! And, yes, I am a youngin. Graduating this year at 17.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hershey said:


> Am I the only one out there that can't count how many years ago prom was?!?!?!?! LOL The pics are beautiful!!!


Lol. I'm sure it wasn't THAT long ago. 

Thank you though!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hershey said:


> Am I the only one out there that can't count how many years ago prom was?!?!?!?! LOL The pics are beautiful!!!


Oh, gosh 15, 20, 25, 30...acck, 38 yrs ago!!! Damn, am I really THAT old?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't keep up on Harry Potter, but I'm glad you said that, because my boyfriend is slightly more okay with it now. He really just doesn't like Zac.
> 
> We did have fun, thanks! And, yes, I am a youngin. Graduating this year at 17.


I have always thought he was cute...and I'm old! Just go on line and look up the movies, and you'll see the similarities. 

Are you going away to college?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm definitely going to now. 

Yeah, we're both moving north about 1.5 hours to TWAB's city to go to college this fall.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

great pictures. 

And you both look very beautiful. 

I would say your boy friend is handsome, but I'm.. a guy. lol

Anyways..thats a good idea. When I get mine taken, I'll have to get Choncie(my dog)in them. Love it!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

apoirier594 said:


> great pictures.
> 
> And you both look very beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Haha, and I'm sure he doesn't mind. 

You're a youngin too? When's your prom? I'm sure Choncie will love the added attention.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats a great picture!!!!! Your dress is beautiful, the colors look great on you! The boys are handsome too 

I'm a youngin' too!  Just took my senior pictures yesterday, and of course Harleigh was included in them. This was (one of) my favorites:

(hope you don't mind me posting)


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

But but but what about Rebel...how come now pics with him too!!??


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> But but but what about Rebel...how come now pics with him too!!??


Well... Rebel technically isn't my dog, he's my brothers. My brother took him when he moved out, okay its only across the yard that he moved too! LOL 

Besides that... Rebel still has a bum foot/toe from when he broke it (toe) a week ago


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Thats a great picture!!!!! Your dress is beautiful, the colors look great on you! The boys are handsome too
> 
> I'm a youngin' too!  Just took my senior pictures yesterday, and of course Harleigh was included in them. This was (one of) my favorites:
> 
> (hope you don't mind me posting)


Thank you!

I saw that thread earlier when I was on my phone, but it wouldn't load the pictures and I forgot to come back to it. I don't mind you posting it at all!

That's a GREAT picture, though! I didn't know you were so young. I always feel like the youngest here, lol. I really wish I would have taken my senior pics later in the year after we got Frag. I got my pictures taken in September, and we didn't get Frag until November. I would've taken them with Kit, but she's really fat and unphotogenic, unfortunately.  

Of course, this christmas we'll be living on our own and I plan on getting professional pictures done of the "family" for christmas cards, so Kit and Frag will get to be in those. 

Once again, very nice picture. Harleigh is much more photogenic than Frag.  Did you get that collar just for the pictures? It looks very, unusually... clean.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I saw that thread earlier when I was on my phone, but it wouldn't load the pictures and I forgot to come back to it. I don't mind you posting it at all!
> 
> ...


Thank you!  

Yep! Just turned 18 on March 23rd, I think there is quite a few of us that are around this age. Although I never think they are! 

Well, I'm a little late taking my senior pictures! I'm graduating in less than a month now, on May 21st... So we're cutting it down to the wire. We're finishing up the invitations now and should get them sent out before this weekend. Hopefully!! If I would have taken it back when I probably should have, Harleigh would have probably been in here teenager stage. In other words... she probably wouldn't look very attractive! LOL

Aw! I'm sure those Christmas pictures will look adorable!!=D How old will Frag be then?

Actually, no that's her regular collar! She's had it for about 6-8 months now and wears it everywhere we go. I'm actually surprised it isn't dirty and still hot pink! You can kinda see it in these pictures, its faded a little bit, but not much! I've been very pleased with it... It's a Premier collar if your interested I'm going to get her a Lime Green one too
















^ lol her tongue cracks me up sometimes.. its so long! Haha.

Harleigh appreciates the comment too She likes to be the center of attention most times, so she likes hamming and posing for the camera!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yep! Just turned 18 on March 23rd, I think there is quite a few of us that are around this age. Although I never think they are!
> 
> ...


Haha, Frag's going through his "teenage" phase right now, which means being awkward and being a butt. Which is why I was surprised he actually behaved halfway decently for the pictures.  Frag will be a year and four months in december, so hopefully a little bigger, much more full and manly looking, and most definitely better behaved! I'll definitely be posting christmas pictures too. 

She's been wearing that for 6 months! Daaang, I need to buy one of those. I'm definitely gonna check them out, because Frag wears Hamilton's usually, but after one romp, they're faded and gross. That collar of hers looks be holding up QUITE well. Haha, those pictures of her are too cute. I like that frame picture with a random hand having to hold it. lol.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, Frag's going through his "teenage" phase right now, which means being awkward and being a butt. Which is why I was surprised he actually behaved halfway decently for the pictures.  Frag will be a year and four months in december, so hopefully a little bigger, much more full and manly looking, and most definitely better behaved! I'll definitely be posting christmas pictures too.
> 
> She's been wearing that for 6 months! Daaang, I need to buy one of those. I'm definitely gonna check them out, because Frag wears Hamilton's usually, but after one romp, they're faded and gross. That collar of hers looks be holding up QUITE well. Haha, those pictures of her are too cute. I like that frame picture with a random hand having to hold it. lol.


Well Frag looks handsome... Even in his teenage phase!  Do you have any plans for Frag, besides just being an awesome dog? 

Yeah, its been a GREAT collar!! We got it when she graduated Level 1 Obedience in October and she's pretty much been wearing it ever since. I'm really surprised it hasn't faded much, I'm happy it hasn't either! They have tons of colors to choose from too, or at least in the style her collar is.

I'm not sure what you use for Frag, but the one she has is a Martingale, the most expensive one they have in the Martingale is like $11, so they aren't very expensive for their quality at all!

Here is the link for the Martingale.... Harleigh and I love it!! I'm going to be ordering her one soon, but I'm trying to decide between Orange or Lime Green... Maybe both! lol 
https://www.premier.com/store/Products.aspx?cid=1&pid=11


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures, everyone! I'm no good at senior pictures (we tried), so most likely we'll have to end up getting them done professionally. 

Don't feel too young, I think I'm the resident kiddo of Dogforums. 16 years old with an August birthday  

Trent's going through the teenage phase, too, and doesn't look like he has any plans to outgrow it. We're trying to work through, but like everyone, we have our good days and our bad. We'll need to start obedience classes again this summer, after my exams.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

DJEtzel you are adorable ( and so is your bf and Fragg too, of course)

BTW, I'm young too, not quite as young though, graduated high school in 2009.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I should have never read this thread cuz you kids are making me feel really old!!!  Not as old as some, but pretty dang old!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Haha, and I'm sure he doesn't mind.
> 
> You're a youngin too? When's your prom? I'm sure Choncie will love the added attention.


Yep, I am only 15, I'll be 16 in like 3 weeks tho.

Haha, I bet he will enjoy the picture as much as Frag.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, a lot of you are younger than I ever thought. I guess I don't feel so bad anymore.  



nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Well Frag looks handsome... Even in his teenage phase!  Do you have any plans for Frag, besides just being an awesome dog?
> 
> Yeah, its been a GREAT collar!! We got it when she graduated Level 1 Obedience in October and she's pretty much been wearing it ever since. I'm really surprised it hasn't faded much, I'm happy it hasn't either! They have tons of colors to choose from too, or at least in the style her collar is.
> 
> ...


Right now the plan is to get his CGC in october. Hopefully he'll be coming out of his butthole stage by then, and will be ready for it. If not, we'll get it next spring. After that, obedience and rally titles. We've been training in obedience a LOT so hopefully all of that will pay off. I'd like to eventually get him into some agility classes too, but it's not on the top of my list. And the obedience is really for personal enjoyment more than titles.. I like being one of few that can actually control their dog around here.  I'd also like to get his TDI and join a therapy team to do some work in a year or two, when he's calmed down a bit. 

Thanks for the link. I found those last night (or rather, early this morning) when I was up to no good browsing and saw all the colors they had. We use a regular metal buckle collar on Frag now, but I like the look of the martigales and I've never used one, so I think we'll get one of those in lime green. I think Harleigh would look great in lime green too! Of course, anything would look great against her dark black coat. 



Equinox said:


> Great pictures, everyone! I'm no good at senior pictures (we tried), so most likely we'll have to end up getting them done professionally.
> 
> Don't feel too young, I think I'm the resident kiddo of Dogforums. 16 years old with an August birthday
> 
> Trent's going through the teenage phase, too, and doesn't look like he has any plans to outgrow it. We're trying to work through, but like everyone, we have our good days and our bad. We'll need to start obedience classes again this summer, after my exams.


Wow. I totally thought you were older than me. You definitely act like it! I'll never think of you as 16. 

Yeah, Frag surprises me some days and I think he's gonna just snap out of it, but no such luck.  Like stated previously, I'm hoping he's mostly out of it by october so we can get his CGC at a reduced rate at a canine health day.. I may have to go to some obedience classes this summer too to get him proofed.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you - I'll take that as a compliment!  

To be fair, I've been proven wrong many times when I'm making assumptions about the age (and even sex) of other forum members. It's only through references to high school, college, a job, spouse, kids, etc., that I figure things like these out. 

Ah, CGC. I still need to drive to Salem to do that. I know Trent can pass it, the trainer/CGC evaluator even told me so, but I know it wouldn't be a proper evaluation of his temperament at the present. He'd see another dog, and he won't bark, but because he understands he's in "training mode" and was told and trained not to. Take him out to the soccer field and walk by a canine friend of his, and it's a whole different story. He feeds off the atmosphere very well. He can be a model dog during obedience class, and be a pain in the a$$ when we’re out on a walk. Certainly not every day, and it’s mostly my fault for not being 100% on track with training, but the best thing we can do is keep on working at it and appreciate my little booger for the firecracker that he is!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Thank you - I'll take that as a compliment!
> 
> To be fair, I've been proven wrong many times when I'm making assumptions about the age (and even sex) of other forum members. It's only through references to high school, college, a job, spouse, kids, etc., that I figure things like these out.
> 
> Ah, CGC. I still need to drive to Salem to do that. I know Trent can pass it, the trainer/CGC evaluator even told me so, but I know it wouldn't be a proper evaluation of his temperament at the present. He'd see another dog, and he won't bark, but because he understands he's in "training mode" and was told and trained not to. Take him out to the soccer field and walk by a canine friend of his, and it's a whole different story. He feeds off the atmosphere very well. He can be a model dog during obedience class, and be a pain in the a$$ when we’re out on a walk. Certainly not every day, and it’s mostly my fault for not being 100% on track with training, but the best thing we can do is keep on working at it and appreciate my little booger for the firecracker that he is!


I've been proven wrong a lot too. Almost always, actually. It's either race, sex, or age. Something's always throwing me off. 

Yeah, there's a lot of local places to get Frag's CGC, but I didn't want to do it when he was a PUPPY because a lot could change and I would feel like it didn't matter. Well, a lot HAS changed, and now he's a lot like Trent. Walking up to the dog park? Forget about it, he's flailing, barking, whining, spinning. Walking through petsmart with 5-10 other dogs around? He's perfectly fine. So, I have no idea how he'd do in a CGC with the neutral dog. It's all I'm really worried about right now, so we're waiting a while to get his reactivity under control. Which is hard when he won't acknowledge praise, treats, or toys when he can hear, see, or smell another dog, from ANY distance. (on those days when he wants to react, anyway.)


----------

